# Konica Minolta Heat Transfer Paper



## javelinman74 (Jun 29, 2011)

Had recent posts about trying to find transfer paper that will work in my friends business Konica Minolta BizHub machine.
I did get a reply and ordered paper needed for my club t-shirt project. However I cannot remember who it was I bought from. Cannot find the e-mails we sent either. So I believe that the company monitors the site.
So the paper worked like they said it would and printed great. However when I pressed the tshirts the paper peeled somewhat hard, then not all of the ink released from the paper. Leaving an image that was full of tiny white spots, and are marginal, especially for their 25th Anniversary show.
I have pressed shirts for years now, and did double check the temp and pressure directions. Also had to press for 1 minute to get as much of the ink to release that I could.

Anyone know who the vendor may be or any opinions on my problem? Appreciate the help.
Richard


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

A few years back I used to have a Konica Minolta machine with which I used transfer papers from JBL Graphics that were tested/approved for those printers. I think I read though that JBL went out of business but not sure on that. Autoart also sells a paper they make for the Konica Minolta printers. I haven't used it though.
maybe it was one of those places.


----------



## javelinman74 (Jun 29, 2011)

DID find the sent e-mail and BrandBook Tee LLC. Sent them an e-mail about the problem. THANKS for the ideas!
Richard


----------

